# Copie d'un fichier de 5Go impossible



## BHCarp (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché ici et sur le net mais j'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème.

Je dois transférer un fichier de 5Go qui se trouve sur un pc vers mon mac ... Mais le soucis, c'est que quand je branche mon DD externe (Mac OS étendu (journalisé)) au pc ou encore ma clé usb (MS DOS -FAT) un message s'affiche me certifiant qu'il est impossible de copier le fichier faute d'espace ou blalba ... Pour la clé USB je comprends, vu qu'elle est en FAT32 et que c'est limité à moins de 4 Go ou je sais plus combien. Mais pourquoi cela ne marche t'il pas via mon DD ? 

Alors je pensais passer par un DD NTFS mais alors comment le lire sous mac (via paragon ?) et surtout comment le transferer sous mac , est ce un probleme ou pas ?  

ps : je ne veux pas diviser le fichier 

Merci de m'aider.
Bonne journée à tous ! 

Gilles


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juin 2010)

hello

tout est expliqué ici 

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/partager-un-disque-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html

en gros: 
1) ton dd hfs ne peut être lu nativement par windows
2) pas besoin d'installer quoi que ce soit, macOs lit le ntfs sans problème (mais ne peut y écrire, là est l'utilité de paragon, entre autres)


----------

